# Anyone ever try Palliative Radiation?



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was surfing the web looking for options. I came across Palliative Radiation. They say it can help with pain. Has anyone here ever used it to help their dog with bone cancer?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just finished reading your other thread--I am so sorry that Dakota is in so much pain right now. I don't know anything about the palliative radiation but wanted to bump this up for others to see. Many thoughts and prayers going out for both of you.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you! I've called several Vets today! None of them will so much as treat him and take payments. It's all about the almighty dollar and not about the family member. It does not matter if your furry or not. People go without medical attention and die every day. I'm sorry I'm venting, Just can't take this.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I believe that Lucky Penny has done it for her Penny.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My Penny had palliative radiation late summer to early fall. She has a tumor in her face. She did once a week for three weeks worth of it. All though it took a month, because she got an infection after the 2nd treatment and had to take a week off. The first week, I did not notice any side effects. It was after the 2nd and 3rd treatment where she was in a lot of pain from the treatments. 

It was like her mouth was numb, she was drooling, and had a lot of trouble eating. I had to hand feed her wet food and it was coming out the side of her face that she had the radiation. She would barely eat, and I could tell her mouth was really hurting her. Thankfully, those side effects did not last for long, and the infection went away and she could eat hard food again. She had a lot of hair loss, and still does. Some of it did grow back. I guess the treatments last awhile after they are done, that is why the side effects last awhile afterwards. Now, her left eye is cloudy, she probably has trouble seeing out of it, and who know what else it tumor damage and radiation damage going on in her. 

They told me that we could do the treatments again after a few months. At first I considered doing it, but after those side effects, once is enough. After all, dogs do not care about living until next Christmas. They only care about the present and what they can do to make the best of it. The radiation did shrink the tumor, that is for sure. Part of the tumor was putting pressure on her eye, which the radiation took away, so she is not in discomfort from that anymore. 

Two years ago, is when the tumor came, and I had surgery to remove it. They recommend five days a week for three weeks of radiation, which I did not do. I am really glad I did not do it, no regrets. After seeing what three treatments does, there is no way I would want to put a dog though 15 treatments. They just do not understand, and like I said, they only care about the present. 

I would recommend the pallative radiation, it does help. Penny is enjoying life to the fullest now and is playing all the time with her little sister, Luna. She is also on metronomic chemotherapy, which I would recommend as well. Penny has stayed healthy with that, and I believe it is giving her time. 

I am so sad to hear of your pup. My thoughts go out to you.


----------

